# Opensource/Kostenlose Videoschnittsoftware?



## mFuSE (18. März 2008)

huhu,


gibt es sowas?
Oder sind brauchbare Lösungen alle kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> 
> gibt es sowas?
> Oder sind brauchbare Lösungen alle kostenpflichtig?



Der Windows Movie Maker ist wohl zu knapp?


----------



## SkastYX (19. März 2008)

Hier im Opensource-Artickel von Wikipedia im Abschnitt von "Video editing" findest du einige Programme.


----------



## mFuSE (19. März 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Hier im Opensource-Artickel von Wikipedia im Abschnitt von "Video editing" findest du einige Programme.



so einfach kanns sein, probier ich dann mal durch, thx 


@Elkgrin
jap, vor allem dem Umstand entsprechend daß es ihn in meiner Vista64 Business nicht mehr gibt


----------



## Adrenalize (19. März 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> @Elkgrin
> jap, vor allem dem Umstand entsprechend daß es ihn in meiner Vista64 Business nicht mehr gibt


Business N?
Weil in meiner Business ist der Movie Maker dabei.


----------



## mFuSE (19. März 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Business N?
> Weil in meiner Business ist der Movie Maker dabei.



Umm ..... Wo würde ich den finden? 


Zumindest im Startmenü find ich ihn nicht ... und Studenten sollten doch die gleiche Version zur Hand haben? 



Edit:
Aber kann ich mit MovieMaker auch schneiden?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. März 2008)

Ja, kann afaik schneiden, ist aber glaubich eher ein nicht so tolles Tool.
Bei mir ist er ganz normal bei Programmen gelistet, zwischen Windows Media Player und windows Update.

Vista 64 Business aus MSDNAA...


----------



## mFuSE (19. März 2008)

ja lol .. stimmt .... okeee ... muss Blind gewesen sein 


Okeee ... hatte mit dem MM unter XP rumgespielt ... allerdings scheint der nicht schneiden zu können .. und was anderes als wmv ist auch nicht drin? xD


Bisher gefällt Avidemux ganz gut - nur - kann ich auch damit nicht schneiden xD

Will doch nur meine TV Karten Aufnahmen um die Werbung erleichtern  (Und auch gleich in was platzsparenderes als mpg2 bringen (und deinterlacen was schonmal toll funktioniert ))


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualDub

Heise spuckt auch einiges aus

http://www.heise.de/software/download/o0g0s4l3k63


----------



## mFuSE (19. März 2008)

sehr geil:



> Cut Assistant is just a Graphical User Interface (GUI) for several other cut application. To cut videos you need in addition to Cut Assistant at least one of the following applications:
> 
> * Asfbin (wmv, asf) http://www.radioactivepages.com/
> * VirtualDub (avi) http://www.virtualdub.org/
> ...





Avidemux weiß zu gefallen und wenn dieses Schnittplugin hält was es verspricht hat mal alles was man braucht, TipTop


----------



## SkastYX (19. März 2008)

Das große Avid ist ja auch quasi die Videoschnitt Software im Kommerziellen Gebiet.
Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht weis ob die Programme direkt was miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. März 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Vista 64 Business aus MSDNAA...



Ihr auch?  
geilo, wieviele Betriebsysteme/Programme können wir uns denn kostenlos ziehen? ich hab irgendwas von 3 gehört stimmt das?

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (21. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ihr auch?
> geilo, wieviele Betriebsysteme/Programme können wir uns denn kostenlos ziehen? ich hab irgendwas von 3 gehört stimmt das?
> 
> MFG




Ist FH Abhängig 


Zeitweise hatte ich >10 WinXP Lizenzen


----------



## Genius637 (21. März 2008)

Gibt ja auch das Pinnacle Videospin. Is auch net schlecht.


----------

